# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Libro iniciacion a la levitacion de objetos?

## diepala

Hola a todos, he mirado por muchos sitios, pero no acabo de encontrar un libro para iniciarme a la levitación de objetos con loops e hilo invisible. Alguien me podría recomendar algún buen libro?
Gracias.

----------


## sujetom

Sé que no es un libro, pero...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3fQ2B9asYo

http://www.tiendamagia.com/ellusioni...st-p-3260.html

----------


## pablo aguilera

Magia con Hilos. Tony Cachadiña,  Alfonso Moliné .

----------


## frankvercetti

Michael Ammar... Easy to Master Thread Miracles (son DVDs pero son una joya y una verdadera enciclopedia sobre levitaciones, hilos y accesorios).

Saludos magicos!!

----------


## franlopez

master levitation system de Steve Phearson.

Saludos,

----------

